# First connexion hinge attempt! FINISHED



## Apex Predator (May 15, 2010)

I received an order of ebony that I can't use for my current build.  I had to re-order from another supplier.  While I wait, I decided to try my hand at a take-down. 

I have been experimenting with two piece take-down systems.  My first attempt was converting an old bow into a sleeved take-down.  It works ok, and added a lot of mass to the bow.  Every time I think I have it fitted well, I shoot it a while and it's a real booger to separate.  I need a vice most times!

I have some hinges on order from Robertson Bows.  While I wait for him to receive his shipment, Dick fronted me one of his.  Thanks Dick!

This is a 68" Sapelo (mild R/D) with a Bois De Rose riser maple actionwood/hickory lams, and black glass.  She will finish right at 50@28.  I made a boo-boo when cutting the 3/4" trough for the hinge to fit into.  I had a bold white line marking the center of the bow, and another not so bold a line marking the hinge position around 3/4" below center.  I planned for my shelf to be 1 1/2" above center.  Had her all timed and tillered for the original shelf location.  Like a bone head I cut the trough on the center line!  No fear, I just had to re-configure the riser layout.  I was running out of room for the shelf, and it's located a little closer to the hinge than I wanted.  I just can't radius it much.  I'll just use velcro on the shelf, and all will be good.  This is my progress yesterday.


----------



## Apex Predator (May 15, 2010)

I wanted a large enough kerf to use two pieces of glass in the middle.  After much painful deliberation, I decided to use my chop saw to cut the bow in half.  I cut a .005 blade from an old feeler gauge and slid it between the bottom of the hinge and the bow.  When I saw sparks I quit cutting!   It worked well.  Due to the round blade, I had to finish the cut with a hacksaw blade.  Now I have a two piece!
















Two .050 pieces of black glass will be perfect!  I ran out of time this morning, but will glue these in tonight.


----------



## Apex Predator (May 15, 2010)

I've decided I should have sealed the wood under the pivoting part of the hinge. I haven't heard it mentioned in any instructions, so I didn't think about it. I have to remove a piece of blue painters tape first though! Not much of a gap to work with. Maybe I can fish a piece of wire under there. I figure to just wick some CA in the crack to seal it.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 15, 2010)

great stuff marty! can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## OconeeDan (May 15, 2010)

Marty, I think they are going to be in high demand.  That looks like it's gonna be a good one!
Dan


----------



## Apex Predator (May 16, 2010)

I've been finish sanding and shooting this bad girl today.  She is sweet.  There is absolutely no play in the system, and she comes apart effortlessly.  I just wish these things weren't so expensive.

It's gonna be a real pain keeping the red off the core wood while finish prepping.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 16, 2010)

looks like a nice set up marty! do you use a handle wrap to cover the hinge when it's together?


----------



## Apex Predator (May 16, 2010)

I'm not putting anything on this one Dave.  I've got some checkering tools that I need to learn to use though!


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 16, 2010)

your always expanding your skills and each bow looks better. your going to need something thick as the sears catalog to show off all the different bows in your arsonal soon! 

saw a feller on another site that used checkering tools on a leather piece that he put on the riser, it was very sharp looking.


----------



## gurn (May 16, 2010)

I tell ya, I'm impressed!!


----------



## Jake Allen (May 17, 2010)

That looks like it will work well.
Nice job! The fit, and finish is just perfect.

I have a 62" MOAB with the same TD hinge.
Once it is strung, if feels like a 1 piece bow. Comes apart is no time.


----------



## bownarrow (May 17, 2010)

Marty, do you plan to do any retro-fitting of these systems ? I've got a bow or two that I would like to be two-piece.


----------



## OconeeDan (May 17, 2010)

Marty, I wonder if an alcohol soaked rag would remove the red stains from the core wood when you are finished prepping?
I am talking about carefully wiping the core wood only, maybe it'll clean it up?
Dan


----------



## Dennis (May 17, 2010)

I shot the bow Jake Allen was talking about for about 15 Minutes before he showed me it has a hinge, it had a sure grip covering it i think,  kinda blew me away you would never know


----------



## Apex Predator (May 18, 2010)

No retro-fits for me!


----------



## robert carter (May 18, 2010)

mighty fine as usual Marty.RC


----------



## hogdgz (May 19, 2010)

Great work Marty!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (May 19, 2010)

Thanks guys.  I'm spraying this one out tonight.


----------



## Apex Predator (May 20, 2010)

Here she is!  I planned on putting mocassin skins on this one, but I'm not so sure now.  I can always do it later.  She finished at 50@28.


----------



## ky_longbow (May 20, 2010)

looks good Marty, i like the black glass goes well with the ebony !


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 20, 2010)

I like black glass also...gives a bow that all business look.


----------



## LanceColeman (May 20, 2010)

That ones mine right Marty?


----------



## belle&bows (May 20, 2010)

Another fine piece of work. Beautiful!


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 20, 2010)

great job on the bow marty! would be a great style bow for a back pack hunt.


----------



## coaster500 (May 22, 2010)

Nice work  Great to have a bow you can stuff in a suit case


----------

